# Headlight & fog light bulb types?



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

*Fog light bulb type?*

Hey guys. Can anyone let me know what size Fog Bulbs the Tiguan uses? Can't seem to find a definite answer anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Egaas (Nov 13, 2017)

I believe I saw in another thread they are H8. I changed out my H7 headlights for some 5000k Halogens, but the Fogs seem more difficult, so I've let them be for now.

Source:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8804042-2018-Tiguan-Third-Party-Accessories/page3


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the LED fog lights i ordered were H11.
they are currently installed and working with no issued on my 18 SE Tig.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’ve also read that the tiguan takes H8s in the fogs.. H11 sockets are very close to the H8’s socket so that’s probably why they also work...

Does anyone know what the high beam bulb is for the halogen lights? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs are h8/h11 normally for the newer models - but some older models are using the 9006 - it is best to look it up first and double check, we offer both here:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Our fogs are very bright compared to many on the market without blinding others, it is good to have something that is brighter than average so you can have full coverage on the sides of the road:









And it matches the H7rc HID kit so it looks cleaner:










And the Low beam is H7 - we have a H7RC HID kit that works well and tested - it is better than a white halogen when it comes to visibility and it lasts longer, the overclocked white halogens die quickly on average:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit



Roly4Mo said:


> I really didn't want to put in a HID kit per say. I began shopping around for oem hid headlights. I was a little skeptical because I've put many generic kits on that light up the world, but always getting flashed by oncoming traffic. I really like the light output and love the factory cutoff line. First one are the halogens and second the HID kit. Same cutoff, more white,and more light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the high beam, if you have the H15 - our bright H15 LED model can be found here, it has a custom VW adapter so it fits and works without errors or issues:
http://deautokey.com/product/h15-da...00-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models










But other high beams are normally H7 but cannot be changed out with a HID because VW used a special adapter, maybe they changed it?

Let us know what others have installed.

Thank you


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

*Fog light for tiguan*

So my tiguan didnt come with fog lights. Any kits out there that i can use to put fog lights on?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> the LED fog lights i ordered were H11.
> they are currently installed and working with no issued on my 18 SE Tig.


What type of connector did they have? Some I have seen have a goofy almost 2 prong wall plug?!?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

blackgliguy said:


> What type of connector did they have? Some I have seen have a goofy almost 2 prong wall plug?!?


Those prongs are the H7 low beam. He is referring to the h8/h11 fogs which we feel is only the new models vs 9006.

We are curious what the high beam DRLs or turns are, it seems to be a lot of variations.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

On my SEL Premium, they are H8. I remember specifically going in there and checking, I snapped a pic so i do not forget.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Is it difficult to get at the Fogs to change the bulbs??


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

pwaug said:


> Is it difficult to get at the Fogs to change the bulbs??


Not really. A few screws in the fender liner, pull it back (carefully offcourse) and then just reach in. I didn't loosen the fender liner that much, just enough to see the bulb, if i was to change it id probably loosen a few more screws


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Coderedpl said:


> Not really. A few screws in the fender liner, pull it back (carefully offcourse) and then just reach in. I didn't loosen the fender liner that much, just enough to see the bulb, if i was to change it id probably loosen a few more screws


this is exactly what i did, i unscrewed three fender liner screws (from the bottom), then just reached in and swapped them out.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Managed to install my led fog bulbs tonight. Took all of 15 minutes.

Didn’t have a chance to take it out for a drive to test the difference. Ended up getting these for $24 back in December.

https://www.amazon.com/simdevanma-Headlights-Advanced-Conversion-000K-2Yr/dp/B01MYO24KS


Quick picture:


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

blackgliguy said:


> Managed to install my led fog bulbs tonight. Took all of 15 minutes.
> 
> Didn’t have a chance to take it out for a drive to test the difference. Ended up getting these for $24 back in December.
> 
> ...


I just made my first attempt to install my LED fogs as I could not get the bulb out of housing, I get a quarter turn counter clockwise as expected but it does not pull out and it seems like it should be able to turn a bit further but it stops. I tried pushing in and turning along with other failed attempts.

Is there something I am missing?

Thanks for any help y'all can provide so I can get these finished tonight, I installed the HID headlight bulb kit that was also an adventure in arm/hand contortion re-installing the bulbs!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

2THEXTRM said:


> I just made my first attempt to install my LED fogs as I could not get the bulb out of housing, I get a quarter turn counter clockwise as expected but it does not pull out and it seems like it should be able to turn a bit further but it stops. I tried pushing in and turning along with other failed attempts.
> 
> Is there something I am missing?
> 
> Thanks for any help y'all can provide so I can get these finished tonight, I installed the HID headlight bulb kit that was also an adventure in arm/hand contortion re-installing the bulbs!


Did you disconnect the wiring harness first?


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

blackgliguy said:


> Did you disconnect the wiring harness first?


I did not, considered that may be causing the lack of rotation issue but the amount of room to reach in is barely enough for one hand let alone two. I'll just have to brace the opening with a 2x4 or something to hold the liner back I guess, what a terrible lack of access instead of having a door that allows access to a "replaceable" bulb.

Thanks


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

It would be helpful and appreciated if someone would post a detailed DIY with a few pictures!!!!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

2THEXTRM said:


> I did not, considered that may be causing the lack of rotation issue but the amount of room to reach in is barely enough for one hand let alone two. I'll just have to brace the opening with a 2x4 or something to hold the liner back I guess, what a terrible lack of access instead of having a door that allows access to a "replaceable" bulb.
> 
> Thanks


Agreed on the PITA factor. I was able to disconnect the harness with one hand (press tab down and pull it down) and then rotate the bulb out rather easily.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> On my SEL Premium, they are H8. I remember specifically going in there and checking, I snapped a pic so i do not forget.


Thank guys for the recommendations, this pic made it easier to see how to pinch and pull the connector off before removing the bulb. All installed and looks great, so much brighter than stock.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

What type of halogen bulb is used in 2018 Tiguan headlights and fog lights? H7 or??


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Low beams: H7
High beams: H7
Fog Lights: H8
Turn signals: 7507/PY21W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthe1 (Mar 27, 2018)

*What Size Headlight Bulbs?*

Just got my new Tiguan a couple weeks ago, very happy with it so far. My one complaint id the week yellow headlights. All of the auto stores / websites I have visited do not have info on what bulbs fit thew 2018 Tiguan SE. Any help out there?


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

I also would like the answer to this, it looks like it is an H7. I really want to change these bulbs. Converting to HID's are not an option, I do not want to drill holes.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

H7 is the size for the 2018 model. 

I just installed deautokey's H7RC HID kit and its like night and day and without all the glare! 

I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

jono119 said:


> H7 is the size for the 2018 model.
> 
> I just installed deautokey's H7RC HID kit and its like night and day and without all the glare!
> 
> I'd highly recommend them.


Are there any removal instructions? I don't want to go in blind.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Dizzlez said:


> Are there any removal instructions? I don't want to go in blind.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

jono119 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit


Thanks, I saw this thread but the video and instructions are based on an VW MK6 Jetta. I'm not sure if the sockets are similar for both Tiguan MK2 and Jetta MK6.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Dizzlez said:


> Thanks, I saw this thread but the video and instructions are based on an VW MK6 Jetta. I'm not sure if the sockets are similar for both Tiguan MK2 and Jetta MK6.


the video is a good reference, but if you follow the thread the steps are listed and good pictures are posted as what to do. 
be patient with this install, as you will need it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jono119 said:


> H7 is the size for the 2018 model.
> 
> I just installed deautokey's H7RC HID kit and its like night and day and without all the glare!
> 
> I'd highly recommend them.





Dizzlez said:


> I also would like the answer to this, it looks like it is an H7. I really want to change these bulbs. Converting to HID's are not an option, I do not want to drill holes.





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> the video is a good reference, but if you follow the thread the steps are listed and good pictures are posted as what to do.
> be patient with this install, as you will need it.


Thanks for the support. You must drill holes to run wires through dust cap but we include the grommet so it is very simple and seals easily.

*H7RC KIT for low beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*H7 LED High Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog Kit which is popular to pair with the H7RC kit - normally newer models require h11/h8 and older ones are 9006 - just double check:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front Turns (you either normally have bau15s or psy/ let us know):*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan

And that will LED out your entire front end with brighter LED and no errors.

If you have any questions please let us know.

Thanks


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> the video is a good reference, but if you follow the thread the steps are listed and good pictures are posted as what to do.
> be patient with this install, as you will need it.


Yeah definitely, I just don't want to break anything. I've been installing HID's and LED's on past vehicles but on the Tig'. It looks a little different and I dont want to break/bend a bracket if this is whats holding the bulb.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dizzlez said:


> Yeah definitely, I just don't want to break anything. I've been installing HID's and LED's on past vehicles but on the Tig'. It looks a little different and I dont want to break/bend a bracket if this is whats holding the bulb.


The Tiguan adapter is the same as the VW Jetta - this video should help you with your HID kit install:


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

What kind of screw is needed for fender liner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey18Tiguan (Jun 9, 2018)

*High Beam Headlight Bulb Replacement*

Has anybody done this or know how this happens? I know the bulb size, but the replacement part seems to be another VW mystery... My hands don't seem to be the tool to use as it is for the low beams. Help!!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

High beam is wicked easy. It's an H7 bulb and it just clips in. Super easy compared to the low Beams. 

Reach in and grab the bulb towards the top. And pull out gently. You'll see what I mean when you do it. 

When inserting it back in the bottom goes in first, then push the top in until it "clicks". It's held in by pressure. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you have high and low mixed up? High beams are super simple. Lows are a cramped nightmare.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Do you have high and low mixed up? High beams are super simple. Lows are a cramped nightmare.





D3Audi said:


> High beam is wicked easy. It's an H7 bulb and it just clips in. Super easy compared to the low Beams.
> 
> Reach in and grab the bulb towards the top. And pull out gently. You'll see what I mean when you do it.
> 
> ...


Yes they are both H7 so could be mistaken low for high? 

But your DIY has helped many install H7 LEDs in many car models so it might help OP:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ront-LED&p=112476791&viewfull=1#post112476791

:thumbup:


----------



## Jersey18Tiguan (Jun 9, 2018)

I figured it out! I was thinking too hard... Tried to twist like the lows and the after sitting a couple of days then checking it out again I realized how simple it was. I just put the HID from deautokey into the lows and they are great, but the highs are still the ugly yellow and barely illuminate the road. Eventually I'd like to look into upgrades for the highs as well to get rid of the yellow/lack of brightness bulbs even with new updated, stronger bulbs. Any recs would be appreciated.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jersey18Tiguan said:


> I figured it out! I was thinking too hard... Tried to twist like the lows and the after sitting a couple of days then checking it out again I realized how simple it was. I just put the HID from deautokey into the lows and they are great, but the highs are still the ugly yellow and barely illuminate the road. Eventually I'd like to look into upgrades for the highs as well to get rid of the yellow/lack of brightness bulbs even with new updated, stronger bulbs. Any recs would be appreciated.


Thanks for the update and support. The H7 LED High beams are insane and go well with the HID in providing more light when you need it. Going from HID to a halogen high beam will be like going from a bright to dark room - your eyes need to adjust and that is bad on the road - you want to keep the light bright like the low beams. Listing to our H7 High Beam LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

High beams is an easier install too. You want something that will creates a clean wide spread of light without it scattering.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

So I just picked up my 2018 SEL last night and looking to change those ugly halogen bulbs out. I ordered a H7 LED kit from my buddies shop. I am also thinking about changing out the fog lights to Yellow hallogen bulbs and then yellow laminx the light itsself. This is what I have done in t he past to my Audi's. Once I get this done, I will take pictures and do a write up on it. I am also looking to eventually some how convert so that I can turn the fogs on when I turn parking lights on. I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

EJW1381 said:


> . . I am also looking to eventually some how convert so that I can turn the fogs on when I turn parking lights on. I will see what I can come up with.


Euro Switch will do this. 

You can do it with the OEM switch too. In Auto, pull out the fogs. And while pulling try to turn it to the parking lights. It will feel like it might break but it will go. Then you can run parking lights with fogs. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Which LED replacement bulbs are needed for Tiguan MBQ fog light replacement*

I own a 2018 R Line Tiguan (MBQ) which came with LED headlights with LED Daytime Running Lights and *Halogen reflector lens fog lights* with low-speed corner-illuminating feature. (I live in Canada in case this makes a difference in specific components which may be on Canadian destined models.

I've contacted DeAutoLED.com to help me identify which products (specific with model numbers) I need to order to replace my Fog Light bulbs to match the "white light" the Head Lights emit. However, I have not been able to get specific details after numerous tries.

I sure someone (possibly many enthusiasts) has tackled this project successfully! Can someone please pipe in and provide the specific model numbers of the items I need to order from DeAutoLED.com, and if a step by step instructions can also be provided by someone who has attempted this swap out, it would help me better understand the complexity and challenges of the installation and replacement.

thanks in advance!


----------



## notthispig (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey y'all, found this thread throught search/FAQ. Two quick questions:


For those of you that made the swap, did you need to add a resistor or anything to avoid a code, or did you just plop the new bulbs in?
Anyone know the temp of the stock headlamps? Would be trying to match these fogs to the stock headlamps and I'm guessing the stockers are around 5000k or so.
Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

notthispig said:


> ....[*]Anyone know the temp of the stock headlamps? Would be trying to match these fogs to the stock headlamps and I'm guessing the stockers are around 5000k or so.[/LIST]...


Why? Is everything in your life matchy-matchy? They look better if they are warmer than the headlights.


----------



## djoslin (Aug 17, 2019)

YungTy718 said:


> What kind of screw is needed for fender liner


Torx T20
I removed 2 lowest screws from the fender and 3 from underneath and that made it pretty easy to pull the liner out of the way to access the bulb.

Used https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R7CF9TH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works very well.


----------



## djoslin (Aug 17, 2019)

notthispig said:


> Hey y'all, found this thread throught search/FAQ. Two quick questions:
> 
> 
> For those of you that made the swap, did you need to add a resistor or anything to avoid a code, or did you just plop the new bulbs in?
> ...


No resister. Not seeing any errors or erratic flashing. 

I punted on color temp and went with yellow.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R7CF9TH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

has anyone purchased a euro switch? there are obviously a million out there, not sure which one is the correct one to pick.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> has anyone purchased a euro switch? there are obviously a million out there, not sure which one is the correct one to pick.


This thread should help:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...og-Light&p=113145929&viewfull=1#post113145929


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

phlegm said:


> This thread should help:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...og-Light&p=113145929&viewfull=1#post113145929


thanks!


----------



## notthispig (Aug 2, 2019)

djoslin said:


> No resister. Not seeing any errors or erratic flashing.
> 
> I punted on color temp and went with yellow.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R7CF9TH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks.


----------



## otto1854 (Jul 12, 2004)

Just picked up a 2019 Tig SEL-P. Has anyone swapped out their halogen Fogs in SEL-P to Putco Nitro-lux? Came highly recommended but not used on Tig yet. Website claims 5000 lumens. 
Need as much light as possible...thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

otto1854 said:


> ...Putco Nitro-lux? Came highly recommended but not used on Tig yet. Website claims 5000 lumens.
> *Need as much light as possible*.......


Not sure you understand the function of fog lights.


----------



## Scottydont06492 (Jan 5, 2020)

*Bulbs*

I just bought a 2020 SE R Line Black and wanted to replace the fogs and the headlights. What are the bulbs? The fogs are H8 but I don’t know whether headlights are. Anyone know or have any recommendations for replacements with links. Thanks all


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What do you find wrong with the OE bulbs?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

H7 in the headlights for the halogens


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Aim them up a bit*

Does anyone have experience aiming the fog lights ? There seems to be a little hole right next to the lens, and if you look inside you can see a Phillips adjuster. I just cant seem to get a screw driver in there to make any movement. :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VolksBerry said:


> Does anyone have experience aiming the fog lights ? There seems to be a little hole right next to the lens, and if you look inside you can see a Phillips adjuster. I just cant seem to get a screw driver in there to make any movement. :screwy:


Who told you they were adjustable?


----------

